# KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?



## Urlauber (16. März 2004)

Hallo @ all,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage in die Runde derjenigen,die schon auf den Kapverden auf Marlin gefischt haben....

Ich habe 2001 für eine Woche bei Dr.Peter Döbler auf dem Boot auf Marlin gefischt.Sowohl vor Ort,als auch hier an Board gibt es scheinbar stets zwei Lager.Die,die bei Döbler buchen schwören auf sein Boot und die,die bei Berno Niebuhr auf dem Boot fahren schwören auf ihn....Unterstützt wird dies natürlich noch dadurch,dass die Einen das Boot vom Anderen schlecht machen.

Welches ist denn nun aber wirklich das bessere Boot?Sind beide vielleicht gleich gut/schlecht?

Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren!


----------



## Rausreißer (16. März 2004)

Hallo Urlauber, welcome
ich war noch nicht da, zugegeben. (aber immer knapp davor)
Aber auf DIE Anwort von den Boardies bin ich genauso gespannt wir Du.... (das schlecht machen von anderen kommt doch nicht wirklich vor oder?)

#h


----------



## ThomasL (17. März 2004)

hallo

ich kann nur sagen: Niebuhr, ich war letztes Jahr Ende September dort.
Döbler: wenn du gerne in einem Boot in schlechtem Zustand, mit Klebband reparierten Ruten und zusammengeknoteten Schnüren angelst. Ich hab das selbst gesehen wie's aussieht, und auch mit den beiden gesprochen die dort gebucht hatten, die waren auch nicht begeistert. Wir haben die schon auf dem Flughafen in München kennengelernt, dort haben sie noch gesagt, ja wir haben nur Eur 400.-- bezahlt (bei Niebuhr hat es Eur 560.-- gekostet), als ich dann das Boot gesehen habe, dachte ich, naja besser etwas mehr bezahlen als sowas.


----------



## Marco74 (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Hi.
Antwort kommt ein bisschen spät, aber ich war schon lange Zeit nicht mehr im Board.
Letzten September war ich auf der Happy Hooker von Berno Niebuhr. Ich würd das Boot und die Besatzung auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen.
Das Boot von Peter Döbler hab ich nicht betreten, aber auf 10 Meter Entfernung sah es doch etwas abgenutzer und älter aus. Auch wenn auf den Kapverden nicht so weit entfernt geschleppt wird, geht die Sicherheit vor.
Nimm die Happy Hooker.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dorschi (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Sind die 560 Carter pro Person oder für das Boot?


Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## ThomasL (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

hallo Dorschi

die 560.-- sind für das Boot.


----------



## Dorschi (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Das geht ja noch.
Ganztagscharter?


----------



## Urlauber (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Hallo @ all,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!! #6 

Allerdings muß ich nun auch einmal ein paar Worte für Peter Döbler verlieren...Als wir mit ihm gefischt haben,sind wir morgens stets VOR Berno Niebuhr rausgefahren und abends stets NACH ihm reingekommen!Einmal machten wir sogar eine 3-Tages-Fahrt wo wir täglich etwa 10 Stunden fischten und abends dann an Bord schliefen.Und das alles zu einem Preis einer normalen 8 Stunden Tagescharter!!!Ich weiß nicht,ob Berno Niebuhr sowas machen würde......

Ach ja,die Ruten waren keineswegs mit Klebeband geflickt,sondern in gutem Zustand!!

Eines muß ich jedoch zugeben.Einen kleinen Motorschaden hatten wir,allerdings war der schnell behoben!!Ich denke aber von der Einsatzbereitschaft her,kann Berno Niebuhr nicht mithalten.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar andere Meinungen!

Gruß,Urlauber #h


----------



## ThomasL (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

als wir unten waren, war das auf jeden Fall nicht so, da waren wir meist etwas früher rausgefahren und jeweils um etwa die gleiche Zeit reingekommen, gefangen haben wir aber einiges mehr als auf dem anderen Boot. Das mit den mit Klebeband geflickten Ruten habe ich selbst gesehen.
Eine Ausfahrt mit Uebernachtung wollte Berno ursprünglich mit uns auch machen, auch ohne Aufpreis, wettermässig konnten wir das dann allerdings nicht. Wurde aber vom anderen Boot in dieser Woche auch nicht gemacht. Die beiden, die wir kennengelernt haben und bei Döbler gebucht hatten waren auf jeden Fall nicht begeistert.
Aber eben, muss jeder selber wissen wo er buchen will.


----------



## Urlauber (30. März 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich wollte dir mit meinem letzten Beitrag nicht auf den Schlips treten,aber es scheint mir halt irgendwie so,dass es eine Art Wettstreit zwischen den beiden gibt und jeder meint sein Boot wäre das bessere/erfolgreichere.Dieses wird dann durch die Gäste meines Erachtens weitergeführt.

Als ich bei Döbler fuhr,war ich begeistert,da ich aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit habe wollte ich hier noch ein paar objektive Meinungen hören.Ich muß zugeben,zu unserer Zeit war das Boot von Berno erfolgreicher und konnte mehr Fische fangen,nichts desto trotz hatte ich den Eindruck,dass Peter Döbler mehr "Biss" hatte und uns um jeden Preis unseren Fisch bringen wollte.Seine Einsatzbereitschaft war wirklich aussergewöhnlich!!Da ich aber auch immer sehr viel gutes von Berno gehört habe,bin ich nun halt hin- und hergerissen wo ich beim nächsten mal buchen soll....Zur Zeit bin ich aber immernoch ratlos!  

Gruß,Urlauber #h


----------



## marlinangeln (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: KAPVERDEN,Döbler oder Niebuhr?*

Berno ist ein Freund von mir.Meine objektive Meinung ist.:Berno geht auf die Angler ein.Bei Döbler geht es nur um die Fänge,egal wie sie zustande kommen.
Wenn jemand wirklich den marlin selber drillen möchte und nicht der Kapitän,dann ist er bei Berno richtig.Voraussetzung ist aber,das ihr mit Berno alles Bespricht.
Döbler ist wie ein King auf seinem Boot und lässt es leider sehr deutlich raushängen.(es wird nur gemacht was er will).Aber von den fängen sind sie beide gleich erfolgreich.
Wenn jemand mal runterfliegt,bestellt bitte einen schönen Gruß von
Chrischi aus Hamburg.#:


----------

